# KAL sign-ups, the Luskofte-sque Mitts



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This is the pattern that we will be working for the knit-along.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lusekofte-sque-mitts

It is named for those gorgeous Norwegian sweaters that you see, with all the stranded colorwork. 

I thought for this swap we might try it a little bit differently. 
After you sign up here I will match you with another board member and you will swap straight across with that person.
Each participant will be responsible for communicating with their partner. 
Please volunteer any fiber allergies and color preferences to your partner to make things easy for them.

If you get a feeling that your partner has lost momentum or will be unable to complete their half of the swap, then you can hold your mitts until you hear from them again.


As always, please do NOT sign up if you are too busy to do them. 
Be honest with yourself.  

Everyone is welcome and invited to knit along with this project, even if you are not involved in the swapping.
Please feel completely free to ask questions and join in the conversation!

I am willing to be flexible on the time-frame for this swap, within reason. 
Not everyone works at the same pace or has the same craft-friendly schedule.
This swap is intended to help everyone branch out and learn some new skills, as well as get to know eachother better. 

If you have questions, please ask. 

Now, who is IN?!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Me and FR 












:hysterical:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, I really want to do this. But I just found out I have every weekend booked to work for the next 2 or 3 months. (the weekend is Thursday-Sunday!) So, that gives me 3 days off in a row in most weeks - with a few 2 days off here and there. So- what I really need to know is what our time frame is?? (like the way I beat around the bush to get to that question??)
The only thing that scares me on this pattern is the color changes. I have not done that yet! (go figure!) I bet ya'll can talk me through it right??


So - if I feel like there is enough time I will sign up. Otherwise - I will knit along and keep my mitts. (but I really really like the swap process so I hope I can swap!)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

mamaj, cant you take your knitting with you to work those days? 
I thought you said you were able to get in a little knitting during that time?

I am confident you can do these color changes. It's only 2 colors and we will help you. 
Surely we can find you a partner who will be patient with your schedule.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd pair up with mamaj....I'm finishing my veil of isis shawl and wouldn't be able to cast on for about a week. I refuse to cast on another thing until I finish it! I've been plugging away though and only have about a weeks worth of intense knitting until I'm done.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't promise to deliver on time this time around, but I would still like to try to KAL just to learn from all of you. GAM, I saw you mention in the other thread that you thought you might pick your yarn from KnitPicks. I browsed all morning, but can't decide between the Telemark, Stroll Sport, or Andean Treasure. I like the color choices of the Telemark better, and I can certainly wash wool gently by hand, but then the original is knitted in Alpaca and I haven't worked with it yet, and also, if I ever get through these mitts, I'd like to give them to my DD, who likes to be outside a lot, working with her bunnies - so the Stroll superwash might be a better choice. Any input would be appreciated - from anyone! I'm still so new!

Jessie


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm in! 

Whoever knits for me, I'll be giving these to my daughter. She thinks these are the bees knees. Just a heads up. 

Mamaj: it's a lot less scary than you think. Eunny has some great videos on it, I'll post those if you like. I opted to hold one English and one Continental. Not sure what I'd do with more than 2 strands. LOL 
It is far less stressful than I'd anticipated, kind of fun once you get into it!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

There is no time schedule here really. 

As long as it gets communicated between the partners, I dont suppose it will matter WHEN they are completed. Before the hot weather comes back? 

Yarn choices? Oh, that is always a tough one! 
I am looking at them all too and trying to decide. 
Good luck choosing.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm thinking it will take me less than a month, if all goes well. Anyone else in this time-frame? Oh, and what colors would you like and what type of yarn?

AAAA, I just got "THE" call, my wheel is on its way!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm IN !!! I havent done the color stranding before , that will be fun !! I have to finish a pair of socks this week , so wont be starting the mitts for a week ..... gotta wait for the yarn order to get here too !!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> mamaj, cant you take your knitting with you to work those days?
> I thought you said you were able to get in a little knitting during that time?
> 
> I am confident you can do these color changes. It's only 2 colors and we will help you.
> Surely we can find you a partner who will be patient with your schedule.


I can, sometimes. The last weekend I didn't get one single stitch knitted! And I have a larger group the next couple of weeks. Now, if I stay the night instead of trying to drive home I will have more time. BUT I need to milk the goats, so that may not happen. 



matt_man said:


> I'd pair up with mamaj....I'm finishing my veil of isis shawl and wouldn't be able to cast on for about a week. I refuse to cast on another thing until I finish it! I've been plugging away though and only have about a weeks worth of intense knitting until I'm done.


ok, that *sounds* like an awesome shawl...I must go find it somewhere. You know pictures will be required, right???
And I would be ok with pairing up!




Pakalana said:


> Mamaj: it's a lot less scary than you think. Eunny has some great videos on it, I'll post those if you like. I opted to hold one English and one Continental. Not sure what I'd do with more than 2 strands. LOL
> It is far less stressful than I'd anticipated, kind of fun once you get into it!


I am all about videos! If I can see it I can do it! Sometimes I just don't get the written instructions. That is why I have not tried more than one color yet.
Or charts.
lol!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

JDog1222 said:


> AAAA, I just got "THE" call, my wheel is on its way!


Yay! :dance:


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Here ya go Mamaj!

She's got two, but this is my favorite method:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZMrDB2g97s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I might join in too, they look pretty easy!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Where are some of the best places to order yarn online?
Also, I see there are all kinds of Alpaca wool. ultra, baby. What would be the most appropriate for these mitts?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

JDog1222 said:


> Where are some of the best places to order yarn online?
> Also, I see there are all kinds of Alpaca wool. ultra, baby. What would be the most appropriate for these mitts?


It depends how much you want to spend. 

Seriously though, they dont 'have' to be alpaca. It sure is nice stuff though.
I think I am going to order from knitpicks, but am kind of wanting to wait til I find out who my partner is to pick the colors.

http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Sport_Weight_Knitting_Yarn__L30010104.html

Their Stroll yarn is nice, it's superwash too so can go in the machine. 

Like I said before, good luck choosing!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sign me up! Hey is there a size we need to be specifying? Some people have bigger hands than others. Length of fingers doesn't matter but.... Just wondering if these come in sizes (obviously I haven't read the pattern).


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, Knit Picks is sending me some 100% Baby Alpaca in colors Embers Heather (Andean Treasure Yarn) for my main color and some Meringue Heather (Andean Treasure Yarn) for the contrast color. Now, who will be my partner?


I wanted olive (MC) and mustard (CC) but they didnât have olive in baby alpaca.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

"superwash too so can go in the machine"

Is that what superwash means? It can go in the machine?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, it is probably time to look at the pattern now. LOL.

I suppose if any men join this project, that could become a consideration. 
Otherwise, I think it is pretty one-size-fits-all. 
I have done other similar mitts and had them fit everyone from tiny petite ladies to my DH. (everyone has to try them on  )


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

JDog, I get to decide who your partner will be! Lets let everyone get signed up first okay?

I always just have my youngest boy draw the names out of a basket. 
It's worth it to hear his comments on the user names. 

Patience, Grasshopper! That is your lesson this week. LOL.

We want to hear from Shazza and Annie in Mn and several others.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Patience, Grasshopper! That is your lesson this week. LOL.


 LOL, I knowâ¦â¦.Iâm waiting on some needles, waiting on my yarn, waiting on the wheel, now- waiting on my partnerâ¦â¦..wow. Itâs just that itâs getting to the point I can hardly sit still without something in my hands. When I was going to school it was books, now itâs needles and fiber. I must have a nerves personality, who knows?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I need an aspirin.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Forerunner said:


> I need an aspirin.


 You want me to open you up another can FR?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> I need an aspirin.


Does this mean you are in? :huh:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

My therapist would be four squares against.....
I'll just do the vicarious thing.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay then. I will just throw the thumb gusset pics and words out there through the ethers for you to learn by osmosis. :thumb:


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm in. 

I did a dry run on the pattern just to be sure because I've never done a provisional cast on before. Isn't it great to be able to just look up a video online? 

I used some hand-spun that's somewhere between fingering and sport weight. On size 2 needles the glove seemed to be coming out rather large. My hands are small though. I went down to teeny tiny needles and things looked better, but then there's a point - at row 16 I think, where you go to a larger needle. I'm going to pick up some size 1's while in town tomorrow. 

I ordered the yarn specified, just because I've always wanted to try that brand. Ordered natural shades, Natural streaky brown for MC and light gray for the CC.

Now I'm nervous  

Pauline


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Pauline, those first 15 rows get turned under, right? They are for the cuff that is a double thickness on the wrists? 
That makes sense that you would go to a larger needle from there, to accomodate that stranded work which comes next.

I am getting so excited! & I dont really have ANY yarn that will work to practice it in my stash. That is a sad fact for me. LOL. 

Feel free to post any video links that you find helpful onto these threads. If you found merit in them, someone else will too.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Yes, those first few rows get turned under. My cocern was that the yarn I was using was on the thin side and the glove was still coming out large (on me) on size 2 needles. The sport weight will probably be a little bit thicker than my handspun. I tend to knit on the loose side and that's no doubt the problem. 

Anyway,

Here's the video I used to learn the provisional cast on, there are many more if this one doesn't suit:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSwG6SJ1z2I[/ame] 

I used the crotcheted chain method but I'm going to go back and try the waste yarn method again when I find my glasses.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Forerunner said:


> My therapist would be four squares against.....
> I'll just do the vicarious thing.



Who listens to their therapist anywayâ¦â¦â¦â¦Chicken! I quit mine years ago!

Not learning patterns, is that like, like a painter never learning to use a brush, just sticking to the finger paints?
I give up; heâs not going to do it. And, if he does, heâs not going to say he is until the last cotton picking minute anyway. 





Dejectedâ¦â¦â¦â¦:Bawling:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH an we help you with the sweater? Start a thread if you want help or feel free to PM me or someone else.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Goodness Gracious !!! I keep drooling over the yarn choices !! I will have to wait to recieve a partner, to pick colors........ need 2.5 mm needles as well...

WIHH , I can relate ..... I have a pair of socks needs to be delivered Saturday ~ and I'm just knittin the sole !! .... have two OTHER pairs of socks in limbo .... a slouchy hat waiting .... a lace knit scarf I'm trying to learn ....

AND I quilt ....so I have a few quilts in line too !!! hahaha !!! :run:

.....but I just HAFTA learn this stranding thing !! 
.....I will be wearing my gloves ALOT - when I play guitar , if my hands are not warm, I cant play as well !! So, it's also a NEED as well as a want ! :icecream:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awww, thanks for the invite, but I have to work. I am probably going to the Cities Friday. It would have been fun. I bet they will be able to help you. But we are here if you need us.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm right there with you WIHH. I have so many projects that I have to get done that it makes my eyes cross! Some of which I have sold, including another one of those stupid voyageur caps. I swear I am starting to knit those in my sleep. 
One of the othere things I have to do is caps and gloves for the grands. I have some yarn dyed to make DGD#2 some gloves and a cap. So I think I will make these mitts along with you all for her. Probably put fingers on them though.
Now to get off the computer and get back to weaving. Have a pair of red suspenders on the floor inkle that I am doing card weaving on for DH, should have been finished yesterday.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

A couple of links re stranded knitting ( from Knitting in Color Blog)

http://knittingincolor.blogspot.com/2010/12/all-about-floats-part-one.html

http://knittingincolor.blogspot.com/2011/01/all-about-floats-part-two.html

This lady makes some beautiful stuff.

Pauline


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW Pauline !!! What awesome information !!!! Thank you !! She has alot of stuff there !!


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm in for the Knitalong, but not the swap. OK?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The swapstresses, so far...

1. gone-a-milkin
2. JDog1222
3. mamajohnson
4. matt man
5. menagerie momma
6. Pakalana
7. Miz Mary
8. malinda
9. Marchwind
10. pigeon lady

Anybody else???


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Me Me Me!!!!!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm going to knit but not be part of the swap this time...just too many other things going on ; )


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Did you send a message to Annie?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Pakalana said:


> Here ya go Mamaj!
> 
> She's got two, but this is my favorite method:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZMrDB2g97s&feature=related


Thank you! that is a good video. I will watch more...hehe!




gone-a-milkin said:


> I think I am going to order from knitpicks, but am kind of wanting to wait til I find out who my partner is to pick the colors.
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Sport_Weight_Knitting_Yarn__L30010104.html


I LOVE KnitPicks (and alpaca yarn!). Ordering the yarn will give me an excuse to get more harmony needles. 



Pigeon Lady said:


> I used the crotcheted chain method but I'm going to go back and try the waste yarn method again when I find my glasses.


Her video is the best on that provisional cast on.
I like the crochet method best - The other ones just frustrated me.



Wind in Her Hair said:


> and now THIS!!! A KAL!!! And I really wanna be part of it - I really do...
> Knitting is supposed to be fun and not to make me crazy(er)
> dadgummit
> decisions decisions decisions


What's one more? I mean really? One teeny tiny little pair of mitts. I bet you could do them in a couple of weeks. 
Common! You know you want to! How can we do this without your help????
huh????
go ahead. Just do it.




Miz Mary said:


> AND I quilt ....so I have a few quilts in line too !!! hahaha !!! :run:
> 
> .....but I just HAFTA learn this stranding thing !!


I have 4 quilt tops put together that seriously need finishing. And many more blocks that need to be put together. I think, however, that my love of all things wool and fuzzy has sidetracked me from the sewing machine. 
There is just something so very very very....
wonderful
about sitting with fiber/yarn in the hands.
:shrug:

ok, now, ya'll stop running off on these threads when I can't be on here a day. Will be looking for the final posting (and my partner!) soon.
There is money burning a hole in my pocket. It needs to be used for this yarn. :grin:


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Who says we won't need a little pick-me-up/kick in the tush in July WIHH? You know, when we are all sweltering in the heat with our backs bent from weeding or planting or tying up vines - here comes the postman with a sweet little gift from one of the lovely ladies on HT and a little note that says: "here is a little something to pamper your hands when summer's work is over and winter's work begins." 
Or we are swinging in the shade in a hammock, nearly asleep listening to the chirping birds and buzzing bees, with a good book abandoned in our laps and cool lemonade on the table, here comes the postman with a sweet little gift from the lovely ladies on HT and a note that says: Get off yer duff woman! Are those tomatoes going to pick and can themselves? Here's yer reminder of what's waitin' around the corner!" LOL!!!!!!!

Jessie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

hehe! Glad I could help ya out there WIHH!

Jessie I love your post! In my case it may give me something to look forward to, so I will remember that the 100 degree days will pass!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

1. gone-a-milkin
2. JDog1222
3. mamajohnson
4. matt man
5. menagerie momma
6. Pakalana
7. Miz Mary
8. malinda
9. Marchwind
10. pigeon lady
11. Shazza
12. Wind in Her Hair

Okay!!! Hurry up and decide, if you havent yet.
Tomorrow I am going to draw the names.


----------



## GardenNut (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll knit with, but no guarantees on if and when I'll finish, so I'd best not be paired up with anyone. I have about two weeks of knitting to go on my current project before I can start, as well. I've been dying to try stranded knitting and have never done a KAL before, so I'm really excited!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Are we there yet???? eep:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm keeping this pattern on file. When I finish the socks I'm working on (lace pattern) and spin up enough yarn for these, I'll join in the knitting, but not the swapping.


----------

